# FS: 135 gallon Truvu acrylic tank and stand



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Time to get rid of the first of two tanks. This is a 135 gallon Truvu brand acrylic tank. It is six feet in length, 18" deep and 20" high. It's a great show tank complete with a furniture quality oak stand to keep that wife acceptance factor high. 

















I would consider this acrylic tank to be in great condition. For those who have owned acrylic tanks before, there will always be hairline scratches, especially inside the tank near the substrate. These are not really noticeable once the tank is filled. For some reason, used acrylic tanks look like crap when empty. And when empty, you can easily buff out most micro scuffs and scratches. The tank is currently running right now so feel free to drop by and have a look if you are interested. I'm in the process of phasing out my tanks as my 400 gallon comes into operation. I'd like to sell both the tank and stand as a set. I'm looking for $550 obo. I think I paid 400 just for the stand! LOL. Ah well, nobody gets rich from this hobby....

Also, the 6 foot light fixture is for sale as well. It is made by Hamilton, a well respected lighting manufacturer. It runs 4 T5HO tubes, 5 footers for a total of 320 watts. Great for those with planted tanks. Also, it has an external ballast which I keep inside the tank stand. Similar to those metal halide ballast setups. The tubes that came with it were crappy no namers and have all since died. You can get great 5 foot Giesemann tubes at Ocean Aquatics locally. There was barely any light in the picture of the tank as two bulbs were already dead at that time. $200 obo for the light.

PM if interested.

Tony


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

what a nice setup. very good deal.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

pm sent
..


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Mike! Appreciate the compliment.


----------



## sghini (Apr 27, 2010)

would you be intrested in trading your tank and and light for my 175gallon oceanic bowfront with stand???


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

sghini said:


> would you be intrested in trading your tank and and light for my 175gallon oceanic bowfront with stand???


As tempting as that sounds, I actually need to get rid of a tank and not replace it with another! LOL. Sorry! A TV is going where this tank is right now.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

Hate to veer off the topic but is that pool sand you are using as a substrate? I like that look alot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You're killing me Tony. Lucky the acrylic tank is no good for plecos. 

Can the light have 2 on 2 off? If so, I'm your boy! It'll fit my 125 perfectly! PM me if you will, please?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tank tony...!!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> Hate to veer off the topic but is that pool sand you are using as a substrate? I like that look alot.


Yes, it is pool filter sand. I like it too and its dirt cheap and is as clean as sand gets straight out of the bag. Two rinses and that was it. Because they use it in pools, people don't appreciate cloudy pool water.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

ben_mbu said:


> nice tank tony...!!


Thanks Ben. You sure you don't need another tank????


----------



## BotzHouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice Tony,

Im pretty sure the video of this tank on youttube was one of the reasons i got into the hobby 

PM'd you for the lights

Andrew


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't quite get the side profile......what are the acrylic "steps" that the light fixture feet rest on? I'm pretty interested in this tank


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> I don't quite get the side profile......what are the acrylic "steps" that the light fixture feet rest on? I'm pretty interested in this tank


Those are just two plastic boxes I got from Daiso....just to give me some clearance and to raise the light a little bit. As it's an acrylic tank, there's no frame to attach the legs to.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Tank, stand and light on hold. Thanks folks. Will keep thread updated as the items leave my house. Wife will be most happy.


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> You're killing me Tony. Lucky the acrylic tank is no good for plecos.
> 
> Can the light have 2 on 2 off? If so, I'm your boy! It'll fit my 125 perfectly! PM me if you will, please?


It will be great as your new discus/zebra pleco breeding tank though


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

josephl said:


> It will be great as your new discus/zebra pleco breeding tank though


It would be good for discus, but not zebras...I have something else in mind Joseph. 

That went quick as I predicted Tony. More funds for your 400!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> It would be good for discus, but not zebras...I have something else in mind Joseph.
> 
> That went quick as I predicted Tony. More funds for your 400!


Haha, yeah, I wish it was this cheap for me when I originally bought it! LOL. I'm afraid to add up what I sank into the 400g so far. My guess is that when all is said and done, it will be ALOT.  And of course, there will be tons of little costs that I would have forgotten about. So in the end, it will be ALOT and then some.

90g and stand coming up for sale soon!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Haha, yeah, I wish it was this cheap for me when I originally bought it! LOL. I'm afraid to add up what I sank into the 400g so far. My guess is that when all is said and done, it will be ALOT.  And of course, there will be tons of little costs that I would have forgotten about. So in the end, it will be ALOT and then some.
> 
> 90g and stand coming up for sale soon!


That's the beauty of hobbies, it's not what you put into it, it's what you get out of it, and from what I see, you're getting everything you can out of it, which is the way it should be. It's not a hobby if you're not enjoying it....it's just a chore then.


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

tony1928 said:


> Yes, it is pool filter sand. I like it too and its dirt cheap and is as clean as sand gets straight out of the bag. Two rinses and that was it. Because they use it in pools, people don't appreciate cloudy pool water.


thanks for the reply I think I will use it when I set up my 180 gal.


----------



## Nevada (Apr 25, 2010)

damn i wish i had money right now this tank is dope


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Light is gone. Thanks!!!
Tank is still pending.


----------



## BotzHouse (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks for the sweet deal Tony!


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

BotzHouse said:


> Thanks for the sweet deal Tony!


My loss is your gain.  That was by far the toughest item for me to source out before: An affordable six foot light.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sold!! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Peterchow (Apr 21, 2010)

Just saw Tony's acrylic tank + stand in person. It is in immaculate condition. Whoever bought this set up is blessed.


----------

